# sub insurance



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

can any body help with this ouestion?? i have been subbing for this one co. for 4 yrs, now, since he started in plowing bussiness, he is big time now!! the first yr. i helped him out big time setting up how and where to move snow the way the customer wanted it , been plowing for over 30 yrs! not saying i know it all!! he now gave me a pretty big lot to do by my self!! this is 2nd yr now i do it all my self, will send another truck to help me if i need it! my question is at first he wanted cert of ins. now he tells me all i need is my regular ins. he listed me under his co. is this possible?? dont want to come up on short end if something should happen??? thanks, Campi !!! let it snow!!!


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

If he is indeed listing you on his insurance thats great but if i were you i ould get something in writing and or talk to his insurance co yourself to be sure that you are covered... you dont wanna get left high and dry on this kinda thing... also if you do plowing outside of just for him you may concider just getting a small gl ins policy just for safety sake... 


EDIT: erie ins writes gl in pa you can get like 100,000 in coverage for like $358


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

Seth, thanks for your reply! i have eire ins. now i should call them see what it would cost? i just dont want to put up any red flags i know its for my own good , but $$$ is tight right now !!! thanks Campi !!!!!


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

no problem glad i can help if you already have them for ins it should be easier and mabye cheaper to get the gl through them... although some of their agencys say that they cant write it its just because they dont know/want to do it... if you run into that i can give ya the name and # to the agent i use


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

Seth, thanks again, i will give them a call to day see what they say i also have my home owners with them pretty good to deal with!! let you know what they say, again, thanks, Campi !!!! let it snow !!!


----------



## fireman2569 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Ins.*

Hello all,
This is my first year in the plow business for myself. I find alot of helpful info on here. ? for Seth, I use erie myself in maryland. The first qoute she gave me for ins. was the extra 100,000 gl for that 398. But then she called back and told me I had to have a contractors policy with workmans comp and something else adding an additional 750.00 to it. What kind of policy do i need? I'm on my own by myself so why workmans comp?


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

fireman2569 workmans comp does nothing for you as owner, its incase you hurt some one else!! Campi !!!!


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Be careful making blanket statements about owners and WC. States laws vary on the WC issue for sole prop's and partnerships. A few actually require a sole prop to carry WC on the owner.... 

Erie's a good company. A knowledgable agent familiar with your particular state can assist you. Also, some (not all) of the agents in one state cannot write coverage in another state (I've already run into that by trying to get Erie, PA based Erie Ins agents to write subs coverage outside PA).


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

John, what you say is true, should have stated it better, was speaking about n.j. i have erie i live in pa. have to ck with them because , if you read my post the contractor i work has me listed under his bussiness!! for comercial work, need to find out about residencial drives i do?? Campi !!!!!


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

fireman i dont have the workmans comp ins but that could just be a pa thing dont know about where your at. it might be required then again it might not be they might just want your extra $ for something you dont need. i'd check with a different erie ins agent in your area and see what they say if its needed. that and i would talk to some of the other local plowers and see what they have asfar as that goes.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Workers Comp insurance is not "if you hurt someone else". It's insurance that pays medical bills for a covered employee, thats injured while working. You could be the covered employee even if it's only you doing the work by yourself. An example would be if the plow blade dropped on your foot while you were clearing snow off your lights. This insurance would pay all your Dr's bills, x-rays, hospital bills, even medications.

Your regular auto policy wouldn't pay anything in this example.

Might be a good idea to get it, even if it's not required in your state.


----------



## fireman2569 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks fella's for the reply's. I'm still checking in to it. I'm getting so many different answers from different people in my area.


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*Workmans Comp*

I am a 1 man operation, and was told by my insurance company that I do not need workmans comp. I have no employees, and workmans comp won't do a bit of good for me. Thats why I have health insurance. This is what i've been told. Every state is different, I'm in NY. Check out this link, lots of helpful info for us New Yorkers:

http://www.wcb.state.ny.us/content/main/Small_Business/business.htm


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

From the NY state Workers Comp board..."*Sole proprietors, partners, and one/two person corporate officers with no employees (although coverage may be obtained voluntarily). Note: The employer is required to post notice of compliance with the Workers' Compensation Law. * "

I know a lot of guys in NY that are sole proprietors that have voluntary workers comp insurance. It's relatively inexpensive, and pays other benefits that "health insurance" will not pay.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I have to carry it for my workers, but as corporation i don't have to for myself or other officers(i do thou).

As an officer(in my case) they base it on a minimum of $25,000 in salary and anything over that is at the rate of $ 9.58 per hundred.

Dan


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Questions for John Allin and/or Adams Plowing, since both of you gent's are in Pa. and apparently also using Erie Ins.

I FINALLY found a local (Harrisburg area) Erie agent that can get me insurance rates for 500,000 GL and commercial Auto. Total is just a shade under $800/yr . Is this a good deal, or might either of you know of a better agent I should talk to.

I am going to be a plow sub for a local Excavation guy....and I'm only interested in covering my butt for Snow Plowing related stuff (my regular 9-5 job does not require any form of GL or commercial ins.)

I'm new to this board, and MAN....there is a ton of good info here!

Thanks a bunch!

Mike (440trk)


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

*erie insurance...*

Just got a quote from a local agent. He was quoting me 1million - 2 million coverage. now what does that mean, i can have one claim of 1 million in one year or twenty claims of 100,000 in one year. So he told me it would cost me 473 per year. How does that sound to you all? he was going to get back to me on auto insurance coverage.
i will let you all know.

ERIK


----------

